# Mini Mills in Canada?



## rake60 (Sep 8, 2009)

The first milling machine found in most home hobby shops is the Sieg 
manufactured Model X2.
Busy Bee Tools does offer their version of it. Here's a link:
http://busybeetools.ca/cgi-bin/picture10?NTITEM=CT133
They call it a "Craftex" machine. It *is* a Sieg X2.

Rick


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 8, 2009)

I have a CT129 version of the mill from BusyBee . Mine is 2 years old and has an MT2 taper while the newer CT129N and CT133 have an MT3 taper.The MT3 has (I think) a considerably less powerfull motor (mine is rated at 600Watts while the CT133 in the link is advertised as being only 350 Watts. . I have been very happy with my mill. If I had any real complaint, it would be that mine is slightly underpowered----but only when drilling large holes in steel. (It blows fuses). By and large, I think you will be dissapointed if you buy a mill smaller than the CT129N.


----------



## Deanofid (Sep 8, 2009)

I have a Taig milling machine. Really nice. Silky smooth, quiet, accurate. I'm very happy with it. I believe they have sales outlets in Canada.

Dean


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 8, 2009)

I also have the ct129. great mill , small but not too small. i wouldn't buy anything smaller. you can get them on sale for a good price. don't buy anything from busy bee full price ( much like Canadian tire) i have the mt3 version, and they now over a r8 conversion for these mills. id stay away from the r8 version unless you have a ton of r8 tooling.



			
				Brian Rupnow  said:
			
		

> I have a CT129 version of the mill from BusyBee . Mine is 2 years old and has an MT2 taper while the newer CT129N and CT133 have an MT3 taper.The MT3 has (I think) a considerably less powerfull motor (mine is rated at 600Watts while the CT133 in the link is advertised as being only 350 Watts. . I have been very happy with my mill. If I had any real complaint, it would be that mine is slightly underpowered----but only when drilling large holes in steel. (It blows fuses). By and large, I think you will be dissapointed if you buy a mill smaller than the CT129N.


----------



## lazylathe (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses and comments!
Due to lack of space i am thinking of going with something a bit smaller than the CT129.
I like the look of the Taig and Sherline ones and the space they take up.
Or if i can find a Seig for sale in Canada, that may be another option...


Time to start saving again...


----------



## Andrew_D (Sep 8, 2009)

Princess Auto sells a version of the X2. It came with a 1/2" drill chuck (and arbor) as well as a (partial) set of ER32 collets and collet chuck/holder. I see some of the X2's don't have these accessories. The catalog list price is $999, but it usually goes on sale for $700-$800. These are Canadian Prices. This is the version of the X2 that I bought. So far so good, but it's no different than the other X2 varieties out there...disassemble and clean and adjust before using.

Andrew


----------



## vlmarshall (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm in the exact opposite situation, LazyLathe. I have a Sherline mill at home, and no lathe, forcing me to do all of my lathe work...at work.

I'm looking at several small lathes and trying to decide between them, but I'll probably just go with another Sherline, for the small size, interchangable tooling, and quality of product.


----------



## lazylathe (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi Vernon,

I really like my Sherline lathe.
The quality of it is really good and the fit and finish is perfect, i do not think i went wrong buying it.

I will most likely get one of the Sherline mills in a few months time.
May have to add a cheaper drill press to the work shop for now and retire the hand drill to odd jobs around the house!

Thanks again for all the response, it is much appreciated!!!

Andrew


----------



## David Morrow (Sep 8, 2009)

I have two of the Sherline 2000 mills. One thing that you may like is that there is so much in common between the Sherline lathes and mills that much of the tooling and accessories only need to be purchased once.


----------

